# Ups Forza Sl-1001 sin salida de voltaje 110 V.



## lichito (Feb 4, 2021)

Buenos dias a todos los expertos.
Tengo un Ups Forza modelo Sl-1001 con la siguiente falla:
Este ups tiene dos baterías de 12 voltios que tienen buena carga, entre las dos son 26 voltios.
Cuando las conecto al equipo y conecto el cable de red al toma corriente se escucha el zumbido del buzer, es un zumbido continuo.
Cuando desconecto el cable de red no hay cambio, sigue igual.

El botón de encendido y apagado no responde y todos los led están encendidos.
Reviso la salida de voltaje de los tomacorrientes que deben ser de 110 Voltios y no hay voltaje estando el cable de red desconectado que es cuando debe funcionar el inversor, pero conectado el cable de red a la toma, tampoco hay voltaje en los tomacorriente.
Del aparato, reviso la placa y no se ven componentes dañados.
Los fusibles de la placa están bien, los mosfet están bien.

Cuando lo conecto no escucho los relevadores que generalmente se escuchan, parece que los relevadores no están funcionando.
En cuanto al transformador, este tiene tres cables gruesos que van conectados a la placa y estos a los mosfet y de estos cables no sale voltaje.
También tiene un conector con cinco cables, un cable negro que está solo, un cable rojo y naranja que creo que es una bobina, tiene otro cable amarillo y azul, creo que es otra bobina, pero los únicos que tienen continuidad es el negro con los cables amarillo y azul, pero el cable negro no tiene continuidad con el rojo y naranja.
Estos cables rojo y naranja tampoco tienen continuidad con los cables amarillo y azul, no sé si hay algún desperfecto en el transformador.
Si estos cables del primario deben tener todos continuidad, ustedes me dirán, o si tengo que hacerle alguna prueba para ir descartando.

Por favor, de acuerdo a su conocimiento y experiencia ¿qué componente puede estar fallando o qué pruebas debo realizar para resolver esta falla?
¿Qué creen ustedes que debe ser?
Aquí están unas fotos del equipo.
Gracias por su atención y quedo esperando su respuesta.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 4, 2021)

Yo creo que murió el microcontrolador(rojo) que supervisa y maneja la UPS o le falta alimentación o algo similar.

Puede estar relacionado con la falta de continuidad entre los bobinados de la ficha de 5 pines(bobinado cortado).


Puedes medir la alimentación a ver si le llega y con un frecuencímetro o similar si anda el resonador cerámico que se encuentra en la parte inferior de la imagen de color marrón y dos terminales(verde).


----------



## lichito (Feb 5, 2021)

Buenos dias Ricbevi muchas gracias por responder, el codigo de este componente de 32 pines es SC106217CSPE ,creo que no hay mucha informacion sobre este ,lo que encuentro esta en chino, el componente marron que dices es de codigo ZTA  ,19.66MX.Ahora yo te pregunto como harias  o que pruebas le harias a este transformador sobre todo en la ficha de cinco pines este tiene cinco cables, uno negro, rojo ,naranja y amarillo y azul, el negro esta solo ,pero me parece que el rojo y naranja es un par ,osea una bobina y el amarillo y azul otra bobina, este cable negro tiene continuidad con el amarillo y azul pero no con el rojo y naranja, este rojo y naranja tampoco tiene continuidad con amarillo y azul, que piensas tu sobre esto? estas bobinas tienen que estar conectadas? Que pruebas le harias a este transformador para ir descartando? o sera el secunadrio que esta dañado, por el secundario deberian salir entre 24 - 30voltios aproximadamente.Si no se encuentra informacion sobre el chip de 32 pines ,como harias tu para saber si esta funcionando o esta bien o dañado? No soy experto ,pero siento que me gusta la electronica y trato de reparar equipos pero a veces me tranco y no doy con la falla,gracias por tu atencion.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 5, 2021)

Para saber cuales son bobinados debes medir continuidad y si ha mas de un par con continuidad debes ir midiendo entre ellos hasta descubrir como están conectados sabiendo que a menor resistencia entre un par de ellos la bobina es mas pequeña o de mas corriente.

Te sugiero que comiences por esquematizarlo para que comprendas mejor como están conectados a la placa y que hace cada uno.

Los tres gruesos son seguramente un bobinado con punto medio que va al conjunto de transistores osciladores de potencia y trabajan con la tensión de batería(depende de la potencia las hay que trabajan con 1,2,3...4...etc y son de 12V,24V...48V) de la UPS.

Si el problema es el microcontrolador no tiene solución a menos que tu sepas diseñar y programar algún otro microcontrolador que lo reemplace haciendo todo lo que este hace allí.


----------



## lichito (Feb 6, 2021)

Buenos dias ricbevi y gracias por responder,voy a seguir intentando a ver,seguire chequeando este transformador a ver ,tengo dudas sobre este,ya que conecte el primario a la red de 110 vol y no salen 24 vol por el secundario.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 6, 2021)

Si el transformador esta bien, tiene que haber un par de cables al menos de la ficha de 5 que sea un bobinado y en ese al ingresarle la tensión de salida de la UPS debería sacar por los bobinados gruesos una tensión parecida a las de las baterías.

Eso probado mediante una serie eléctrica para evitar problemas de haberlo en los bobinados si están en cortocircuito.

Mediante un multímetro puedes tener una aproximación de si están cortados o no al dar resistencia infinita o muy alta.


----------



## lichito (Feb 7, 2021)

Buenos dias Ricbevi, tenias razon ya comprobe bien lo que dices, ese transformador esta dañado,la ficha donde hay cinco cables este es el primario, a mi parecer esta bien , el cable negro tiene continuidad con los cables amarillo y azul esta es una bobina,los cables rojo y naranja otra bobina creo segun vi en la placa es la bobina para la carga de bateria, cuando conecte la red en el primario,en la bobina de cable negro y amarillo el bombillo de la serie alumbro muy tenue ,y un poco mas iluminado cuando conecte la red en el cable negro y azul, pero no se produjo ningun voltaje en los cables gruesos del secundario, igualmente no hay voltaje en la otra bobina de cable rojo y naranja,en conclusion este transformador esta dañado.Aunque el primario esta bien ,el secundario esta dañado,cuando se miden los tres cables con el tester analogico no muestra resistencia,la aguja se desplaza totalmente hacia la derecha..Ahora conseguir otro transformador identico con las mismas bobinas es dificil, mandarlo a rebobinar tambien es dificil, acuerdate que estoy en Venezuela y  aqui todo es dificil para no decir imposible,eso de rebobinar un transformador sale carisimo por lo caro del alambre de cobre.Muchas gracias por tu ayuda Ricbevi, me ayudaste a seguir intentandolo y conseguir la falla.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 7, 2021)

Si esta cortado un bobinado, no seria la primer ves que el corte este visible, debes observar detenidamente si al asomar el alambre del carrete no esta cortado en alguna de las bobinas. 
A veces es necesario desarmar las capas exteriores donde se encuentran los cables con el alambre y allí de pueden apreciar.

Si el bobinado se recalentó y derritió el aislamiento lamentablemente debes desarmar cuidadosamente todos los bobinados y anotar la ubicación, numero de vueltas, grosor del alambre y proceder a rebobinarlo con alambre nuevo.

En cuanto a un trasformador nuevo únicamente que sea de la misma marca y modelo o que compartan el esquema eléctrico porque cada diseñador lo hace a su medida.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## josmaisea33 (Mar 6, 2021)

Buenas noches algún manual de servicio ups forza 1500watts, este enciende pero no detecta la entrada de ac.


----------



## fixer1981 (Oct 15, 2022)

Cual es el diagrama de la conexiones de las 2 baterías de del Forza LS-1001?


----------



## unmonje (Oct 15, 2022)

fixer1981 dijo:


> Cual es el diagrama de la conexiones de las 2 baterías de del Forza LS-1001?


Por lo general cuando la UPS lleva mas de una bateria van en serie


----------



## fixer1981 (Oct 15, 2022)

Lo que pasa es que no me fine como iban conectadas las dos baterias.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 15, 2022)

fixer1981 dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que no me fine como iban conectadas las dos baterias.


Es algo muy comun, que el usuario no se fije hasta que ya es tarde,  para darse cuenta.
Suba fotos  para asegurar que no estamoo diciendo nada errado y acostumbre se a tomar fotos, antes de tocar nada.
Ademas, si la abrió es porquqe algo ya  no hacia bien la UPS.
Despues de 3 años de uso, hay que cambiar las baterias por nuevas. SI o SI


----------



## fixer1981 (Oct 15, 2022)

Aqui tiene las foto, como van conectadas?
Y sigur la secuencia rojo con rojo y negro con negro?
Pienso que es asi!


----------



## unmonje (Oct 16, 2022)

fixer1981 dijo:


> Aqui tiene las foto, como van conectadas?
> Y sigur la secuencia rojo con rojo y negro con negro?
> Pienso que es asi!



Si todos los cables que muestra esta foto ya estaban dentro de la UPS al momento de abrirla  usted y nadie mas la toco, entonces esta seria la conexión correcta es decir 12 voltios a 14 amperes/ hora 
No es muy comun pero podria ser.
Despues si el aparato no dunfiona puede que las baerias ya esten agotadas si estuvo en servicio unos 3 años, trabajabdo dia por medio.


----------



## fixer1981 (Oct 16, 2022)

Muchas gracias por su colaboración, de hecho no enciende .


----------



## pcmaster (Oct 16, 2022)

Una forma de saber si las baterías de un SAI (UPS) que no enciende están en buen estado es, con el SAI desconectado de la corriente,  abrirlo, sacar las baterías y los cables del SAI que iban a la batería conectarlos a un cargador de coche o fuente de voltaje. Si recibiendo corriente del cargador el SAI enciende, el problema estaba en la batería.

El cargador de coche o fuente ha de tener el mismo voltaje (12 v o 24 v) que la batería del SAI.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 17, 2022)

Ojo con usar cargadores de batería de coche/auto, estos pueden facilmente sobrepasar los 17Vccp (corriente continua pulsante, ya que disponen solo de diodos y no un capacitor que mantenga la tensión constante sin ripple).

Y la fuente de alimentación debe tener por lo menos 1A como para que simplemente encienda, pero ni se les ocurra comocar una carga


----------

